# Native Instruments & Sonuscore: Mallet Flux (Reviewed)



## ChrisSiuMusic

Looking for a library with mallet instruments with a twist of sound design and pulsating rhythms? Check this library out.


----------



## Hangdog Cat

Mallet Flux could be a great instrument, but unfortunately NI/Sonuscore did not include the ability to export the MIDI data to DAW. Equally unfortunate is the fact that I discovered this lack AFTER I bought Mallet Flux.


----------



## Satorious

Hangdog Cat said:


> Mallet Flux could be a great instrument, but unfortunately NI/Sonuscore did not include the ability to export the MIDI data to DAW. Equally unfortunate is the fact that I discovered this lack AFTER I bought Mallet Flux.


This feature might yet happen being as they added a similar feature to The Orchestra as an update.


----------



## Hangdog Cat

Satorious said:


> This feature might yet happen being as they added a similar feature to The Orchestra as an update.



Keeping my fingers crossed.

Often the data is close to what I want, but not quite there. If I could export it to my DAW, Mallet Flux would be far more useful to me, and I'm sure also to others.


----------



## MusiquedeReve

Hangdog Cat said:


> Mallet Flux could be a great instrument, but unfortunately NI/Sonuscore did not include the ability to export the MIDI data to DAW. Equally unfortunate is the fact that I discovered this lack AFTER I bought Mallet Flux.


I have been looking into Mallet Flux during the current sale but, what use is the sequencer without the ease of drag and drop (I can just create the sequence in my DAW)


----------



## Remnant

I picked up Mallet Flux during the holiday sale and finally got around to using it. I really like it although I do not see much about it around here. Here is a cue I did heavily using it. Makes me feel like a 4th rate version of Thomas Newman.


----------



## dyross

Hangdog Cat said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Often the data is close to what I want, but not quite there. If I could export it to my DAW, Mallet Flux would be far more useful to me, and I'm sure also to others.


Did they end up fixing / adding this?


----------



## el-bo

Such a beautiful library. I actually joined VI-C, a few years back, when looking for a set of tuned percussion. This was the library i ended up choosing


----------



## AceAudioHQ

dyross said:


> Did they end up fixing / adding this?


According to native access, mallet flux is still on version 1.0.0


----------

